# My Andalusian



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

He's a beauty!


----------



## TrueArabian (Jan 1, 2009)

He's a beauty! I love Andalusians.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Umm, he is not a gelding. But regardless he is very pretty!


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Umm, he is not a gelding. But regardless he is very pretty!


He is now!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh okay..lol  I don't know if I would have gelded that beauty!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

FGR, thats what I was thinking! He sure is a stunner :]


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Oh okay..lol  I don't know if I would have gelded that beauty!


Unfortunately he has an hereditary defect with his windpipe which rules out breeding from him. Being gelded means I can safely turn him out with the rest of my herd.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow :shock:, beautiful.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Unfortunately he has an hereditary defect with his windpipe which rules out breeding from him. Being gelded means I can safely turn him out with the rest of my herd.


Oh what a shame! he sure is a beauty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is simply a stunning boy!  Lovely!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's stunning!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. So pretty!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I think I'm in love!!! He's so stunning!! More pics please!


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

mudypony said:


> I think I'm in love!!! He's so stunning!! More pics please!



Happy to oblige!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OK OK thats enough!!! :lol: I am having to wipe drool off my computer now.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

He's a gorgeous boy!

Heh, look's huge, how big? (If you did say how many hh's, I was too distracted by the photo's) 

I love Andalusians <3


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

:shock:
added to my "OMG I HAVE TO HAVE ONE" list


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

TralissaAndalusians said:


> He's a gorgeous boy!
> 
> Heh, look's huge, how big? (If you did say how many hh's, I was too distracted by the photo's)
> 
> I love Andalusians <3


He is 16.2hh

The girl sitting on him in the 2nd photo is only 4'11", so he maybe looks a bit bigger than he really is.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! He's a beauty! Thanks so much for showing the pictures! Words cannot say how gorgeous he is!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

He is a great looking hoss, I understand why you gelded him and totally agree with it. But it is a shame that it would happen to such a hoss.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

*drool* what a beautiful creature!!!!


----------



## Quence (Jan 6, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Drool! :shock: I think I am in love, bad! Send him here, Ill trade you my first born! Haha he is absolutly stunning, Ive always been in love with that breed and no am even more so! Your so lucky, beautiful property as well.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, he is GORGIOUS! Andalusians are lovely horses.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

What an absolutely gorgeous horse. What a big neck! Wow. Very very pretty.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

how much did he cost??????????????


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> how much did he cost??????????????


He was originally on the market as a breeding stallion for 40,000€ (that's about $55,000), but when it was discovered he had a genetic defect with his windpipe, I got him for 4,000€ ($5,500) and had him gelded.


----------

